# The Face Of The Enemy



## JBS (Feb 25, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjgiGFkTjFY"]YouTube - Another Captured Iraqi Terrorist Tells of His Deeds[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8TEjPeIzcc"]YouTube - Captured Iraqi Terrorist Talks About His "Training"[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWnIRPl8xuw"]YouTube - Another Iraqi Terrorist Explains How He Slaughtered[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ARk7AIfY6Y"]YouTube - Al-Qaida Terrorist Dressed As Woman Captured By Iraqi Army[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZDqoJlPHP5o"]YouTube - Sudanese Terrorist: I Trained in Syria, Killed 10 Soldiers[/ame]


----------

